

Can a $1.5 billion marketing campaign convince people to buy Windows 8? - ilamont
http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows/21126/can-15-billion-marketing-campaign-convince-people-buy-windows-8

======
loceng
Can Romeny saying lies convince people to vote for him? If you get messages in
front of people that sound good (to non-critical thinkers anyway) then you'll
gain their trust. Edit: Not trying to imply Microsoft will be lying about
however they'll be promoting the product.

